# Specialty Archery Peep Verifier



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Most of the good shops should be able to order them in for you. Not sure how many actually stock them for you to try.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Try the Bow Shop in Colby they had them in stock a while back


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow Shop should have them for sure


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Archer's nook have the kit


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guy's I will try the Bow Shop, cheers :darkbeer:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

You can even order them right from Specialty Archery. Ordered all my verifiers and stuff that way!


----------

